# Discover Card 5% cash back



## NightStorm (Aug 19, 2018)

This gave me a laugh when I went online to discover.com:



> *April-June 2019APR-JUN 2019*
> *Gas Stations, Uber and Lyft*
> You activated to earn 5% _Cashback Bonus_ at Gas Stations, Uber and Lyft from April 1-June 30, 2019, on up to $1,500 in purchases.
> 
> You haven't earned any 5% cash back so far this quarter. Get started!


Get started? I don't think so.


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

NightStorm said:


> This gave me a laugh when I went online to discover.com:
> 
> Get started? I don't think so.


Had the exact same thought when I got that email... Pass!


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

I used to have a Discover card, because they used to have the best cash-back rate. Over the years, they kept lowering the rate. Then finally, they switched to this rotating 5% cash back model. I tried taking advantage of it for a year or so, but it was just too much of a bother to keep track of where and when to use the Discover. So I finally just closed out the account altogether.

I still have an old Amex Blue Cash card that gives 5% back on groceries. So I buy gift cards at the grocery store for most other places I shop.


----------



## Greg Appelt (Sep 27, 2018)

I received an offer for a Shell gas card last week. I would have laughed, if my SR+ that I ordered on 3/4 had been delivered yet.


----------



## slasher016 (Sep 12, 2017)

I have a discover and laughed at that as well. What we need to do is get them to add supercharger stations to that 5% rotation. Yes, it's always going to be peanuts, but it's better than nothing.


----------



## NightStorm (Aug 19, 2018)

slasher016 said:


> I have a discover and laughed at that as well. What we need to do is get them to add supercharger stations to that 5% rotation. Yes, it's always going to be peanuts, but it's better than nothing.


When I saw that while online I actually wrote them a note to that effect, saying it would be very forward-thinking of them. I doubt they got it as I could not get the "Send" or "Submit" or whatever it was button to work. Oh well.


----------



## gary in NY (Dec 2, 2018)

Well, I still have my Tacoma, and I run a diesel skid steer (which undoes all the good the M3D does), so it's still somewhat useful. Also, last time I tried, Tesla did not take Discover.


----------

